# "He nyrpistivät neniään"?



## Kirja

Yksikkö: He nyrpistivät nenäänsä
Monikko: He nyrpistivät neniään?

Muuttuuko tekijä näin?


----------



## sakvaka

Englannissa muuttuu, suomessa ei.

_He nyrpistivät nenäänsä._
(... their noses)


----------



## Kirja

Kiitos !


----------



## hui

sakvaka said:


> Englannissa muuttuu, suomessa ei.


 Voi muuttua myös suomessa: http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=552 (c-kohta)


----------



## Hakro

hui said:


> Voi muuttua myös suomessa: http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=552 (c-kohta)


En tiedä, mistä kyseinen lainaus on peräisin, mutta mielestäni se osoittaa huonoa suomen tajua. Olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä Sakvakan kanssa. 

Vastaavanlaisia ilmaisuja on lukuisia. Esimerkiksi: "Tutkijat raapivat päätään ja yrittävät selvittää..." Jos tässä sanottaisiin "... raapivat päitään...", syntyisi mielikuva, että tutkijat raapivat molempia päitään, ylä- ja ala- (!). Tai kaikkia: olkapäitään, kyynärpäitään, nenänpäitään...


----------



## Finland

Hei!



hui said:


> Voi muuttua myös suomessa: http://scripta.kotus.fi/visk/sisallys.php?p=552 (c-kohta)



Tulee muistaa, että VISK on kuvaileva eikä normatiivinen kielioppi. Se kuvaa siis, miten kieltä on käytetty oikeasti. Normatiivisen kieliopin mukaan kyseisen kaltaisessa virkkeessä olisi toki pääsääntöisesti yksikkö.

terv. S


----------



## akana

Hakro said:


> En tiedä, mistä kyseinen lainaus on peräisin, mutta mielestäni se osoittaa huonoa suomen tajua. Olen ehdottomasti samaa mieltä Sakvakan kanssa.
> 
> Vastaavanlaisia ilmaisuja on lukuisia. Esimerkiksi: "Tutkijat raapivat päätään ja yrittävät selvittää..." Jos tässä sanottaisiin "... raapivat päitään...", syntyisi mielikuva, että tutkijat raapivat molempia päitään, ylä- ja ala- (!). Tai kaikkia: olkapäitään, kyynärpäitään, nenänpäitään...



Koskisiko tämä sääntö myös silloin, kun kyse ei ole rumiinosista? Esimerkiksi:

_He käynnistivät autoaan kun suuri räjähdys kuului.
_
Ja jos niin koskisi, olisiko lause tulkinnanvarainen:
"They were starting their *car* when they heard a loud explosion."
"They were starting their *cars* when they heard a loud explosion."


----------



## Hakro

akana said:


> Koskisiko tämä sääntö myös silloin, kun kyse ei ole rumiinosista? Esimerkiksi:
> 
> _He käynnistivät autoaan kun suuri räjähdys kuului._


Mielestäni tämä sääntö koskee vain ruumiinosia.

Mehän emme voi varmasti tietää, onko kyseisillä henkilöillä yksi vai useampia autoja. "He käynnistivät autoaan..." tarkoittaisi, että useat henkilöt käynnistivät yhtä autoa. (Minullakin oli nuorempana sellaisia autoja, joiden käynnistämiseen tarvittiin useampia henkilöitä, usein myös hinausköyttä ja toista autoa...)


----------

